# A nice daily mail article



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

A nice article http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2175593/The-amazing-quins-born-years-apart-Couple-celebrate-birth-twins-conceived-IVF-cycle-children.html

/links


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Gorgeous children.  They're not quintuplets though    DM just doesn't want to understand IVF!


----------

